# Looking in Effingham, Bulloch or Screven.



## Savannah750 (Jul 30, 2017)

Looking for a club to join in either Effingham, Bulloch or Screven county. Had something lined up but they fell apart. Thanks ahead of time for any replies. 

Mike


----------



## 78Bronco (Sep 17, 2017)

Still looking?  I manage a club in Effingham that has 2 openings I'm trying to fill.  Just outside of Oliver.


----------

